# Trouble with motion sensor bi-level dimming



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

was this the cheapest dimmer you could get ?
if so there is the mistake


----------



## mjh310 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you Almost Retired for the assessment. The dimmer is the one that came integrated into the fixture and the fixture is not that cheap. I agree there must be some mistake, but nearly at wit's end at what it could be. My supplier has been in contact with MaxLite, but some months have gone by, and still no real answer or solution. I hate to say it, but I'm starting to believe my supplier might have installed the motion sensor bi-level dimming module themselves and perhaps they did not wire it in properly. The fact that one of the fixtures (the one he provided with a cord to help me test), has a motion sensor module from a different manufacturer than the other fixtures have in them.
My next step is to purchase this light fixture from a different supplier and test again. Your feedback gives me hope that it should work.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@mjh310 this is a professionals-only forum for electricians and others in related occupations.

Please fill out your profile by clicking your Avatar and selecting Account Settings.
Specifically we need your Electrical Trade filled in, then click Save at the bottom.

Once that's done I'l reopen the thread and provide some input.
Thanks!


----------

